# QSW fuel issue



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

88 QSW with CIS-E:

Last week I repaired then reinstalled the ignition distributor but then the car wouldn't start. After pulling out an injector to see that it wasn't spraying fuel as the engine cranked I then lifted the fuel distributor flap and cranked again. Fuel then sprays from the injector and the car would run (idle only) but die if fed any throttle with the accelerator pedal. At this moment I set the ignition timing. No vacuum leaks as well, checked that by spraying starting fluid over intake gaskets etc.

Per the repair manual I checked voltage to the potentionmeter (black module on side of fuel dizzy) and the defferential fuel pressure regulator (gray module on side of fuel dizzy). Both harnesses are getting the correct voltage while cranking and both modules measure correct resistance. 

Another thing is that with my 87 Golf parked right next to the QSW I noticed that the Golf buzzes at first turn of ignition key, it's the fuel pressure regulator on the fuel dizzy. Why won't the QSW do that for me? Tried swapping fuel pump relays from car to car but no change. 

Seems fishy that something just happened to go bad in the fuel system during the repair of the ignition distributor. Currently Quantumless and annoyed. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I would first triple-check all your ignition timing, firing order, electrical connectors (including hall), vac lines, and everything else you played with while you were in there, because as you mentioned, its seems like a big coincidence that there's a fuel issue after messing with the ignition..

I've never noticed any noise coming from my fpr.. i doubt that's your issue.

I would completely rule out anything ignition/timing/vac before i mess with anything fuel..

good luck,
J


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks JLW

The car won't start on its own now. The fuel dizzy flap must be lifted while cranking and then it will resume idleing and revving after that. What the crap!? Bad fuel distributor?? Seems that under normal cranking the engine isn't making enough vacuum to lift that flap for the injectors to spray. 

Opened the manual and checked that the ignition wires are indeed set in the correct order. Checked the resistance on the hall sending unit (the 3 prong harness right off the ignition distributor) and they checked fine. Lifted the fuel dizzy flap and got it fired again to set the timing, it was already spot on. No vacuum leaks (checked that with a healthy dose of starting fluid). It still has a lag right off idle but will rev happily after that. 

I wanted to buy a new/rebuilt ignition distributor but I just don't think that's the issue. Still perplexed as to why the injectors won't spray at closed throttle.

thanks guys


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Question for all:

Would a fuel distributor from an 86 Audi 5000 quattro be the same part? There's one local that i might be able to snag.

thanks


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

just checked etka.. they are the same part #


----------

